# New and used car prices



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you share how much you, or a friend, paid for a new or used car and/or for how much you sold it? Please tell it like it was
I want to know the experiences of the people at the forum. I know about the ads in Dubizzle. Please do not tell me to go and look there


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don`t go and look on dubizzle, unless of course you want to find the answer to your question! lol


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Autodealer UAE - Used cars in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I just want to know the actual buying and selling prices instead of the asking prices. Most interested in used cars. Most interested to know at what price forum members have bought used cars like Ford Explorer. Jeep Cherokee. Range and Land Rover. Mercedes G clsss. and similar.


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

ipguy said:


> I just want to know the actual buying and selling prices instead of the asking prices. Most interested in used cars. Most interested to know at what price forum members have bought used cars like Ford Explorer. Jeep Cherokee. Range and Land Rover. Mercedes G clsss. and similar.


You'll most likely get better answers off the car and driving sticky at the top of the forum.
We bought our car from a dubizzle ad- a Ford Mondeo ST220 2005 model.
It cost us 22000 dirhams.
Before you agree to buy, take the car and have a full checkup.
A2B Garage do this very well for 250dhs.
They will give it a great general checkover, and a checklist of potential and current problems.
The most likely one you will have will be the aircon- quite possibly a regas or having the pump replaced.
I can also recommend the Ajman car market- not too far to drive, and cheaper than Dubai- good if you are interested in exotics as well.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Evenstar said:


> You'll most likely get better answers off the car and driving sticky at the top of the forum.
> We bought our car from a dubizzle ad- a Ford Mondeo ST220 2005 model.
> It cost us 22000 dirhams.
> Before you agree to buy, take the car and have a full checkup.
> ...



ST2200 for 22000? Stonking bargain that mate!


----------

